# Umwandeln von .TOD in .AVI



## lgl (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Liebes Team

Haben folgendes Problem,

Habe mir eine JVC GZ-HD6 gekauft. Habe in Full HD aufgenommen (1920x1080).
Das blöde an der JVC kamera ist das er in .TOD format aufnimmt, und ich es ihm nachhinein noch umwandeln muss weil es mein Adobe Premiere nicht abspielt.

Welches converter Programm könnt ihr mir empfehlen um so wenig Qualität verlust zu erreichen.


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2009)

Grundsätzlich reicht es, wenn Du die Endung .TOD in .M2T oder .MPG änderst. Dabei muss aber auch Premiere mindestens in der Version CS3 vorliegen, damit HD-Material anstandslos verdaut wird. Alle Vorversionen unterstützen HD nur sehr eingeschränkt.

mfg chmee


----------



## lgl (13. Mai 2009)

Super,, habs rausgefunden,,

Problem war das ich ja in fullhd aufgenommen habe,, und mein cs3 nur hd, sprich 1440x1080 bearbeiten kann,

meine nächste frage währ dann nur noch welche einstellungen ich für die bearbeitung auswählen soll,, und warum rückelt es bei meinem ansichtsfenster..


----------

